# aFe vs. Volant intake ?



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

has anyone ordered a aFe intake system and if so, how long did it take to come?
also, with Volant coming out with their intake system in the future, do you think theirs will cost more?
http://www.truckracingparts.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/22_45_286
thanks.


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> has anyone ordered a aFe intake system and if so, how long did it take to come?
> also, with Volant coming out with their intake system in the future, do you think theirs will cost more?
> http://www.truckracingparts.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/22_45_286
> thanks.


Mine took about two weeks, but that was when everyone was ordering them
and they were in a backorder state... Looks like most places have them in stock now... I also ordered and extra filter element, recharge kit, and prefilter (will most likely never use it)... Hope this helps... Pictures are on my photo album..........Triffid

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=triffid4x4&x=22&y=20


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

nice intake! but what is the difference? doest it makes nice sounds? also im concerned about engine bay heat. the stock get air from the fender which is colder. i think it will be nice also if you put clear fiber glass cover on top of it. 











Triffid said:


> Mine took about two weeks, but that was when everyone was ordering them
> and they were in a backorder state... Looks like most places have them in stock now... I also ordered and extra filter element, recharge kit, and prefilter (will most likely never use it)... Hope this helps... Pictures are on my photo album..........Triffid
> 
> http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=triffid4x4&x=22&y=20


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

I emailed Volant and they gave me this part number for 05 Pathfinder. I'm sure its the same for Frontier.
part #12640
also, found another online site to order aFe, if anyone is intersted.

We stock the #54-10492 for 2055 Nissans. Your cost is $219.65 including freight. Let me know if you would like us to get one coming your way. You can reach us at 1-800-292-4777.

Thanks,
Brett Corning
Midstates Inc.
[email protected]

I will be odering my aFe Friday and hopefully have it next week,
I will post my reviews soon.


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> nice intake! but what is the difference? doest it makes nice sounds? also im concerned about engine bay heat. the stock get air from the fender which is colder. i think it will be nice also if you put clear fiber glass cover on top of it.


The fender opening does allow cold air to the filter... The Volant pics. I saw showed an enclosed box with a connection direct to the fender opening also a "ram air opening" in the bottom (if they can figure out how to mount the inlet)... The intake does make a low moaning sound under full load... It does feel a lot quicker... Works very well with the Gibson exhaust..........Triffid

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery...id4x4&x=22&y=20


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> has anyone ordered a aFe intake system and if so, how long did it take to come?
> also, with Volant coming out with their intake system in the future, do you think theirs will cost more?
> http://www.truckracingparts.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/22_45_286
> thanks.


My aFe came in about a week. They were on backorder when I ordered but a shipment must have come in soon after.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

for those of you that received the aFe intakes.
did you guys also get a recharge kit free with it or what?
I'm trying to figure out if a recharge kit is included with the intake kit or if you have to pay extra for it.
if I find out soon, I will let you know what happen.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> for those of you that received the aFe intakes.
> did you guys also get a recharge kit free with it or what?
> I'm trying to figure out if a recharge kit is included with the intake kit or if you have to pay extra for it.
> if I find out soon, I will let you know what happen.


I got a free recharge kit with mine


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

jrex said:


> I got a free recharge kit with mine


Jrex, was that thru TruckRacing Parts?
http://www.truckracingparts.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/22_45_286
did you phone them or just use the online ordering?
at MidStatesinc. they say the kit is not included but will cost $14.59.
intake kit is $219.65. free shipping. total cost $234.24
thanks for answering so fast----->


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

jrex said:


> I got a free recharge kit with mine


I paid $12.95 for mine at AJ/USA... extra with system... Free shipping.........Triffid


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

maybe i'll wait for more companies to make one so prices will drop. i know weapon r can custom made one for you. i like their filter which is better than k and n. it out performs many other intakes.


http://www.tprmag.com/issue/1/sr-results.shtml

http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/weapon_r_secret_weapon_intakes/
scrool down











they have a cold air box too for Nissan Frontier Xterra V6 2000-2003 so for sure for 05 will have it in the near future.





















i will contact them how much will it cost for a custom made.

weapon r vs k and n









































Filter Comparison
Weapon*R High Density Foam
Vs.
Brand X Cotton Gauze 

The most common aftermarket modification is the intake system. The available kits are mostly the similar; they include an aluminum pipe and a cone filter to replace the factory air box and tubing. But as we have shown in our Secret Weapon Test, not all intake pipes are created equal. The Secret Weapon pipes and filters outflow the competition hands down, but a common question is “How well does it filter?” In this article we’ll show you the differences between our Foam Filters, and the popular Cotton Gauze Filter used by many of our competitors. 

Our contenders for this filter test are:

Secret Weapon High Density Foam filter (SW filter)
3”inlet
4.75” x 6”

4 ply Cotton Gauze filter (Brand X).
3” inlet 
10” x 6”

These are the same two filters used in our Secret Weapon flow test. Our first test is to simply show the density of the two filtering media using light. We simply hold the filters up to a bright light source (e.g. sunlight, halogen light), and look for any sign of light showing through. As you can see, the Brand X filter allows light to shine right through, while the SW filter completely blocks out all light from coming through the foam. Any consumer can do this and see all the large pores in the Brand X filter.

In the next comparison, we disassemble the two filters to measure thickness of the media. Using a micrometer we measure the media in their uncompressed form. The Brand X filter measures about 2.36mm, while the SW filter is nearly 7-times thicker at 14.07mm! The Brand X filter only has once chance to catch dirt, and that’s in this 2mm of oil soaked fabric. The SW filter has numerous tiny pores and pathways in which to catch dirt, and uses a light oil to make sure the dirt sticks and never makes its way into the engine. We will have an independent dirt flow test conducted in a future installment. 

The final comparison is in the base of the filter. The Secret Weapon Filter uses a full velocity stack to route air into the intake tract, while the Brand X filter uses a molded base with a curved inlet as a velocity stack. The Brand X version has a flat edge all around the velocity stack, while the Secret Weapon velocity stack is raised off the base of the filter to route air from all angles within the filter, and a fully rounded inlet lip to ensure the smoothest pathway for air to flow. This velocity stack is the same design used by many race teams and is proven to increase airflow into the engine. In addition to all the advantageous features listed above, all of our filters utilize a mesh cage surrounding the foam to keep it being deformed under the heavy vacuum when the engine is revved.

This is just a quick look at the advantages of using a foam filter over the common cotton gauze replacement filter. It has been shown that not only does foam flow better, it filters better as well. Still not convinced? Well consider one of the dirtiest motorsports around, motorcross. These motorcycles are built to play in the dirt, and when their industries choose a performance filter, what do they choose? That’s right, a foam filter. Take a good look around, you’ll see that the claims of foam being inferior to cotton gauze are a very large misconception.







Triffid said:


> The fender opening does allow cold air to the filter... The Volant pics. I saw showed an enclosed box with a connection direct to the fender opening also a "ram air opening" in the bottom (if they can figure out how to mount the inlet)... The intake does make a low moaning sound under full load... It does feel a lot quicker... Works very well with the Gibson exhaust..........Triffid
> 
> http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery...id4x4&x=22&y=20


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> Jrex, was that thru TruckRacing Parts?
> http://www.truckracingparts.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/22_45_286
> did you phone them or just use the online ordering?
> at MidStatesinc. they say the kit is not included but will cost $14.59.
> ...


MTBPATH,
Yeah I got it through TruckRacing Parts. I ordered online after sending an email to them to find out about how long delivery would be. I was pleased with their service.


----------



## kovuIX (Apr 11, 2011)

*AFE vs Volant Intake I GOT THE ANSWER*

Hello Ladies and Gents, 

For the past couple of days Ive been trying to figure out which Intake i should get for my Off Road 05 Nissan Xterra. I looked through forum through forum trying to figure out "FACTS" to which intake was beneficial and actually inputs COLD AIR. I have the answer to which intake that would be. But first I'll tell you guys about the pros and cons of both Volant CAI and the AFE Power Intake.

AFE Power Intake:
I looked through several intakes and I came upon the AFE Power Stage 2 intake. Reading the name itself, its like wow, Stage 2 Cai? Right then and there I bought it for about $200. It was an easy assembly, but my concern was "WILL HEAT ENTER THE ENGINE CAUSE LESS POWER AND LESS MPG?" Even with the "Heat Shield" provided, I was still hesitant. I have a Scan Gauge 2, For those who don't know what that is, Its a Rectangular Digital gauge that can monitor and tell you information on anything thats going on in your car (MPG, Intake temp, Water temp, etc..) After installation I took my Xterra for a run and did a 5 day study on the performance.

AFE Results:
Car warmed up. Idle Temp *85 Degrees*; Can raise up to 110+ Depending on weather conditions
Coldest running Temp:*75* Degrees
Car running Temp: *78-80 Degrees*; Can raise up to 110+ Depending on weather conditions
Average MPG:* City:15 mpg *

AFE Pros:
Easy Assembly 
Good throttle response
Takes in Cold air 25% of the time

Cons: 
Takes in Hot air 75% of the time
Heat shield is not that effective 

Now, I wasnt pleased with the results from the AFE intake. So I did some more research. I wanted a intake that was Protective from the heat in the engine bay of the xterra and I came upon the Volant CAI. Ive read that it does exactly that by getting air from the fender. There are videos with real performance gain. So, I bought myself the Volant. 

Volant Results are:
Car warmed up. Idle Temp *70-85 Degrees;* Can raise up to 100 Degrees 
Coldest Running Temp: *60-65* Degrees
Car Running Temp:*70-80 Degrees Always*
Average MPG: *City 18 MPG*

Volant Pros:
At running temperature, it is constantly around 70 Degrees even on a Hot day. 
MPG can reach 20+ MPG City on a cold day.
Lets COLD AIR into the engine 90% of the time.

Cons:
No instructions for installation

I was very impressed with the Volant intake. I am still yet to examine the MPG on highway. Im returning the AFE intake and sticking with the Volant. Through the first couple of days of researching, I was irritated to the fact that people were talking about the issues of INSTALLING THE VOLANT INTAKE! I wanted to know the "FACTS" that it can actually let in "COLD AIR" not to talk about how hard it is to install. 

NOW YOU GUYS KNOW THE FACTS. IM STICKING TO THE VOLANT CAI. I GOT THE CAR COMPUTER TO PROVE IT.


----------



## Dayon (Nov 2, 2010)

kovuIX - I am looking at the Volant CAI also. Which filter did you use in the Volant CAI? Pro 5 air filter (Oil Filled) or PowerCore® air filter (oil free, cotton)?


----------

